# Tool.



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 9, 2009)

In my opinion one of the greatest bands of our time..

discuss


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 9, 2009)

*trippy shit.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

i wouldn't say "greatest". good though.


----------



## thcheaven (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw them in concert for the first time two summers ago. They were really good live, I was impressed. But, like FDD, I wouldn't say labal them one of the greatest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

thcheaven said:


> I saw them in concert for the first time two summers ago. They were really good live, I was impressed. But, like FDD, I wouldn't say labal them one of the greatest.


i saw them with metallica in 1999. it was cool.


----------



## thcheaven (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey FDD did you make it to Metallica, this go round?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

thcheaven said:


> Hey FDD did you make it to Metallica, this go round?


no. i thought about it.


----------



## thcheaven (Jan 9, 2009)

We went, up in your neighborhood. Oricle arena, saw the Raiders beat Houston the next day. Great trip. Although, For the first time ever, Metallica sounded like crap, but only on the Old songs. The new ones sounded great. I was kinda bummed. I realy liked the arena though. I hope to come see more shows up there. It's only like a 4-5 hr drive and Oakland is pretty cool. Gotta love Measure Z, everyone at the show was OPENLY smoking, cops just standing there, not minding at all...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2009)

thcheaven said:


> We went, up in your neighborhood. Oricle arena, saw the Raiders beat Houston the next day. Great trip. Although, For the first time ever, Metallica sounded like crap, but only on the Old songs. The new ones sounded great. I was kinda bummed. I realy liked the arena though. I hope to come see more shows up there. It's only like a 4-5 hr drive and Oakland is pretty cool. Gotta love Measure Z, everyone at the show was OPENLY smoking, cops just standing there, not minding at all...........


i have some stories about that place.


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Metallica is the best band of our time. tool is good but what about alice in chains?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW-3mIaajWM


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 10, 2009)

TOOL kicks ass....Sober = great song...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

tool is definitely awesome...my only beef with them is they havent "grown" as a band..all of their shit sounds the same. the newer stuff is just better produced..amazing musicians tho, and some of my favorite music. just wish they could change it up a bit.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> Metallica is the best band of our time. tool is good but what about alice in chains?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW-3mIaajWM


I fuckin love AIC!!!! them and the red hot chili peppers got me into rock in the 4th grade


----------



## salmonfisher420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tool Rocks but the fans get to out of control! I was at one of the 3 san diego shows and the mosh pit got so out of hand they stopped the concert to get ambulances in to take ut the injured 58 i believe was the number! The other 2 shows in SD were indoor venues with no mosh pits!


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 10, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> Metallica is the best band of our time. tool is good but what about alice in chains?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW-3mIaajWM


Metallica is good, but theres no way in hell i could listen to their entire discography in one sitting like i could tool or alice in chains..

btw tool makes some of the best music to trip to..

especially lateralus


----------



## K Tash (Jan 11, 2009)

i'd have to say that some of their best songs have to be schism, lateralus and of course the pot.
classics to bake to


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 11, 2009)

*crazy memories listening to the pot for the first time, while i was completely fucked might i add.*


----------



## BackDoorMan (Jan 12, 2009)

ehh.. I think they're talented.. not my kinda music.. kinda like an over-done pink floyd


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 13, 2009)

Tool was one of my best concert experiences. I caught em on the 10,000 Days tour. Only regret was not having a joint.


----------

